# Best and Worst gear of 2017 by The camera Store



## Chaitanya (Dec 20, 2017)

So much of Canon gear on worst of 2017 and Adobe as well with subscription model.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ-LZIc99Mg


----------

